# Weekly Quiz



## ariel2007 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hello, this one is a very famous piece. YOu shouldn't have problems guessing it.Sound american,doesn't it? 

[Moderator edit: File attachment removed at member's request]


----------



## Rachovsky (Jan 5, 2008)

An American in Paris
George Gershwin?

Yay me ...


----------



## ariel2007 (Feb 3, 2008)

Does somebody think otherwise?


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

Why would they?


----------



## ariel2007 (Feb 3, 2008)

I thought it would be more difficult


----------

